# Onkyo HT S3500 Personal Review



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello Shacksters 

This is my first review and I hope you people will correct me where ever required 

My review about this model here is not comparing to any High-end models, in an instance or two I might compare this model with the ones that come under that budget and that product range.

So here it goes, I've been searching for really good Home Theaters for my Exclusive HT Room with a decent Budget, and after my small research about speakers and other equipment, I've decided what I have to buy and where. That all said and done, in my visits to all the stores in my city I happened to visit Onkyo showroom on Monday (11, November 2013) although I had no intention to buy Onkyo I made visit to them. 

Onkyo representatives responded very well and with lot of patience answered all my queries just like other stores, and given me a demo of all their products. while going through this session there was one system that got my attention. 

*Onkyo HT S3500*









Yes, after listening to S3500 it was unbelievable for me. I was not expecting the low end HTiB to be that good. All other HTiB's I've seen were no match to this at all.

The clarity from the front and center and the surround are really good, Sub-woofer sounds really deep and no distortion at all. I was not thinking about High-end systems at all as long as I was in Onkyo store as I have decided what I must buy for my HT Room. But this small system here was sounding so cute 

I have decided then and there that I will get this system for my Living Room. I had no plans for my Living Room at all, but after listening to this one I decided to get and bought it then and there. I did not wait to think for other option.

On the whole a really good system for small room and preferably living or drawing rooms in the house where there is a HT Room separately. 

I can strongly recommend this product and that anyone who buys this system will not be disappointed at all. 

I will post some pics of this system in my living room tomorrow 

Thank you for reading it all


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the review Aditya... it is nice to know that a small and inexpensive system like this is actually a pretty good system. I have often been curious about them myself. 

I also had no idea that Onkyo was in India... they are obviously spread out pretty well.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Thanks for the review Aditya... it is nice to know that a small and inexpensive system like this is actually a pretty good system. I have often been curious about them myself.
> 
> I also had no idea that Onkyo was in India... they are obviously spread out pretty well.


Hey Sonnie,

thank you 

I was thinking how people might respond after my review so i kept it short and to the point  now it seems like I shall add some more to the review about the Receiver as well 
Also I thought the review section is the right place for posting my review. But then I released only after clicking the submit button that its an Official Review Forum  

Anyways, thank u again for moving it to right place.

Yup, Onkyo has been here from a long time. They have their stores in almost all cities in India.


----------

